
My new conjecture in P vs. NP - calhoun137
https://medium.com/@calhoun137/my-new-conjecture-in-p-vs-np-398ff240d745
======
tlb
If you set up the rules so that a self-reproducing machine can create an
exponentially large number of copies, then indeed you can solve NP problems in
polynomial time.

But you should realize that an exponentially large number of machines also
requires an exponentially large amount of space to fit them, so at the very
least it takes an exponentially long time at the speed of light for the
winning machine to report its result back to you.

